# Who's Fishing 7/8



## Guest

Think I'm going out of the Chaz at o-dark thirty Sunday. Thought I could look for Giant Shiners and if that doesn't work, scout it out. Might take a mask and fins and see if I can get some scallops for dinner.  

What's everyone else going to do?


----------



## deerfly

not sure yet, but will advise as plans firm up...


----------



## Guest

I think pinhead has my open spot but I'll know for sur tommorrow. Still think I'll go out the Chaz.


----------



## iMacattack

You know where I'll be... :-*


----------



## deerfly

> I think pinhead has my open spot but I'll know for sur tommorrow. Still think I'll go out the Chaz.


that's OK, he needs to get out more. 

Either way, I'll have my protege' with me so I can continue to be out fished.  Gotta get with Bill and see what he's thinking too.


----------



## Guest

I think we are putting in at diffeerent spots but ending up at the same. If I post where we are going to meet up, I'd have to kill everyone on the forum.  ;D ;D ;D


----------



## deerfly

> I think we are putting in at diffeerent spots but ending up at the same. If I post where we are going to meet up, I'd have to kill everyone on the forum.  ;D ;D ;D


Well if you have another way to get to chazz without going through the sea cow zone or dodging rock piles for 10 miles, kindly share it with me. :-?


----------



## Guest

If you do the ****, you still have the idle zones for the non extinct cows. Just the Chaz doesn't have the %&$#%@@ scallop seekers. The way I see it, run time would be the same for me to put in either place.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Not sure of launch site yet, but for sure goin. [smiley=1-mmm.gif] rcmay is planning on gettin up here. I'm gettin mixed reports on fish, so maybe make it a free 4 all. Gonna try out of Bayport Sat., if anyone needs a seat I got one open for Sat. PM or call and we'll get it put in place.....Sea-Ya!


----------



## Guest

Where are you launching Sat. PM? If the NMZ shows up, I may head up to Jenkins for a little while. Wife is having a "girls night". I'll be looking for any excuse to get TF out of the house.


----------



## sea-n-spots

Going to try Bayport in the AM on Sat.          PM me or call, and we'll make it happen. Torn between John Brown Park, or The cove. JBP give you 3 choices of exit, being the St. Martins, Little Homasassa, or the Homasassa. From Grey Mare Pass @ Homasassa, the big "C" is about a 20min. run. I'm not afraid to try the Chaz. With this new-old boat, if something happens we just [smiley=anim_sniper2.gif] it and go on fishing.


----------



## flafos

I'm pretty sure I'm goin' out brite n early tomorrow AM  . I just ain't sure where from or where to yet  :-/. I'll know better in a few hours.


----------



## Guest

Sat AM I need to go see the Tax Man.  Have thirty days on the boats but I have corp. vehicles and trailers that need tags. Got my honey-do's under control though.


----------



## flafos

I am puttin' in at Gulf Harbors Woodlands, as I have a key to the private boat ramp . My inlaws live there so thats my in. I might chum up some bait and try the snook out at the Island.


----------



## LoneRanger

I am hitting Ozello tomorrow (sat) @ 0h dark thirty.


aint been out there since the rock garden microskiff party.



where the heck are the reds?


L.R.


----------

